# BMW Lease Rates - October 2007



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Financial Services Lease Programs - 10/6/07*

For lease programs shown in *BOLD*, a bank lease program may have lower payments. Click on a vehicle name to compare current bank lease programs through *LeaseCompare.com*.

2008 MODELS

*2008 BMW 328Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 73% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 73% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 528xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 535xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 535xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW M5 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 650Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 650CiC Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW M6 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW M6 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 750i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 750Li Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 760Li Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW Alpina B7 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW X3 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 75% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW X5 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW X5 4.8i 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0si Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0si Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW Z4 M Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW Z4 M Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*Compare Lease Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Use the following formula to calculate a lease payment:

(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

NOTE: These lease programs are provided by dealer partners of LeaseCompare.com and are for reference only. Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate. To make sure you are getting the best lease, compare these rates through an independent leasing source such as *LeaseCompare.com*.

Here is a great online publication about leasing: *Auto Lease Insider*.


----------



## Steve Wilson (Aug 23, 2007)

*Great News!*

Thanks Tarry. You just made my weekend :beerchug:


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks for the info, but does everyone see the residual went down


----------



## brol (Nov 4, 2005)

Are there any lease programs available for 2007s? How about 30 month leases?


----------



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

*Lease Rates for MY2007 MZ4 Roadster*

Tarry,

Could you also post the lease rates for MY2007 MZ4 roadster?

Thanks in advance!

i-SpY


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

iSpY said:


> Tarry,
> 
> Could you also post the lease rates for MY2007 MZ4 roadster?
> 
> ...


* 2007 BMW Z4 M Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*


----------



## joelk01 (Sep 6, 2007)

Go smoke a cigar Tarry! - jk


----------



## Nic3quik (Jan 3, 2005)

I speak for everyone when I say "THANKS TARRY". Seriously...


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

joelk01 said:


> Go smoke a cigar Tarry! - jk


Already ahead of you.

I'm in Dallas right now and while watching the game I smoked an Upmann #2, Monte #2 and a R&J Corona - all ISOMS


----------



## joelk01 (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice. Been smoking alot of Power Rangers lately. Unfortunately, NJ smoking laws arent like those in Texas.


----------



## nanotech (Mar 29, 2007)

Tarry,

Could you please post the 2007 bmw z4 3.0si rates?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

Did the rates on '07s change from September at all? I'm specifically looking for rates on the 335i sedan.

Thanks, Tarry.


----------



## JTM09 (Jan 12, 2006)

jcain said:


> Did the rates on '07s change from September at all? I'm specifically looking for rates on the 335i sedan.
> 
> Thanks, Tarry.


good luck finding one. I was looking around and there were very few 07s left.


----------



## TropicsX5 (Jan 14, 2007)

trusaleen1 said:


> thanks for the info, but does everyone see the residual went down


 Yes recenetly leased X5 36 month 12K 68 % residual


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

*High MF*

Does anyone when MF's will be coming down. For example, the X3 MF was .002 in 10/06 and .0015 in 11/06. It is .00275 now. Prime rate is lower now than last year and will continue to go down.


----------



## morades (Dec 7, 2005)

*07 Z4 M Coupe*

Tarry,

Could you also post the numbers for the 07 Z4 M Coupe? Thank you.


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

dr of rx said:


> good luck finding one. I was looking around and there were very few 07s left.


There are still some left in LA.


----------



## JTM09 (Jan 12, 2006)

jcain said:


> There are still some left in LA.


I was lucky enough to get one today....go figure :dunno:


----------



## FaintReality (Oct 21, 2007)

> 2008 BMW 335i Coupe
> 
> 36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00235 Base Rate


Is the base rate the buy rate - as in the lowest MF the dealer can offer? How do I know if this number is the same in my region?

Right now my dealer is giving me a MF rate of .00262 in which I am trying to figure out the lowest rate they can offer to negotiate...

any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, dave


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

I've been out of the office on business the last couple of weeks.

Please let me know what '07s are needed. Before asking, make sure you have found a vehicle.

Thanks.


----------



## morades (Dec 7, 2005)

Can you give me the numbers for a 2007 M Coupe? Dealer has a bunch around and I'm thinking of getting one in the next week or so.

Thanks,

Morades


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

LeaseCompare said:


> I've been out of the office on business the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Please let me know what '07s are needed. Before asking, make sure you have found a vehicle.
> 
> Thanks.


Looking for rates on an '07 335i sedan. I've actually managed to find a few vehicles. Thanks as always Tarry.


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 12, 2007)

Do you have current lease rates on a CPO '04 X5?


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

jfulcher said:


> Do you have current lease rates on a CPO '04 X5?


I don't have the BMWFS info on this but you can compare bank programs here:

http://www.leasecompare.com/quick_quotes_2.php?make=BMW&model=X5


----------



## jakebuckner (Oct 14, 2007)

*Texas J*

Tarry,
I'm negotiating on a 2007 335i Coupe. Is the base rate MF the same for the '07 as the '08 you posted? The dealership is giving me .0024.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ufgatorindc (Mar 12, 2007)

any heads up if the money factors will drop in Nov? my car is due mid-Nov.....thanks!


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

The base money factor is .00200 up to 42 months.


----------



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

Hi Tarry,

I am thinking to a get 2007 Z4 M Roadster very soon, any heads up regarding the change in money factor/residual for Nov? Any special lease term (i.e. 30 months)?

Thanks a lot!

i-SpY


----------



## Vintage Porsche (Oct 31, 2007)

*Money Factor*



stockmd said:


> Does anyone when MF's will be coming down. For example, the X3 MF was .002 in 10/06 and .0015 in 11/06. It is .00275 now. Prime rate is lower now than last year and will continue to go down.


I was looking around for a '07 X3, money factory (w\loyalty) was quoted everywhere at 1.6. I ended up getting a '08 just today and the MF (w\loyalty) was 2.1.


----------



## trojanF1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Vintage Porsche said:


> I was looking around for a '07 X3, money factory (w\loyalty) was quoted everywhere at 1.6. I ended up getting a '08 just today and the MF (w\loyalty) was 2.1.


A money factor of .00210 vs. .00275 makes a big difference in your lease numbers. Is that the rate for the month of Nov?

Does anyone know what is the new MF for the 08 335i coupe?


----------



## BlackCab996 (Jul 3, 2007)

Tarry - I'm really impressed with the information that you've provided. I'm looking into leasing a CPO car. I'd like to talk live to see if I can give you my business. What is the best way to contact you?

Thanks,

Sean

ps - you can also email me @ [email protected]


----------



## BlackCab996 (Jul 3, 2007)

Nevermind - I just found your company's phone number and talked to Jennifer Baker - very friendly and helpful woman. Hopefully I'll be giving your company a deal very soon.

Sean


----------



## Vintage Porsche (Oct 31, 2007)

trojanF1 said:


> A money factor of .00210 vs. .00275 makes a big difference in your lease numbers. Is that the rate for the month of Nov?
> 
> Does anyone know what is the new MF for the 08 335i coupe?


To the best of my knowledge, the November MF is .00275, at least on the X3 is is. 
The .00210 MF rate is with the OLP discount, and that is the rate on my lease, signed yesterday (Oct 30'th.) It is my understanding that the Loyalty rates expire today....Good luck.


----------

